# Goshen Questions



## smokin577 (Apr 21, 2008)

So in my search to find a walkable place to try I went to goshen to try and figure it out. I went down main street to the very end and there is state wet lands is this area open for public use?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

yes it is open to hunting. its a long walk to the nearest water, and those places do get hammered, especially during the early part of the season. it looks like your from up north, if i were you, i wouldnt waste the money on gas.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

there alot of gonzos there; make you own opinnion cause it sound like someone trying to leed or encourage you to not go there on purpose; spend a tank of chevron gas and make you own desicion sir;


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

No that's not it at all. I'll tell anyone that wants to know, where to go, where to sit and the trick I've figured out that works almost every time. Problem is, there also 30+ people who know the same thing and they hunt it 3-4 times a week. Lots of geese also. But you are going to need to shoot something like a rifle at them, because the minute they get off the roost, they get 100 yards in the air and head straight for the church farms or batemans. They wont even give your spread a look. 

Klark there's lots of coots down that way. You and Pitt up for a 2 mile walk through the mud to go chase them?


----------



## smokin577 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the answer I figure being utah lake it gets hit a bit but its close enough. This is my first year even given water fowl a shot. I wrote the original post while sitting at the gate and because I wasn't sure I left and made my way around even hit clear lake before heading home that day so a tank or two of gas is the least of my worries. I really want to get geese so that what ia m scouting for but if a duck or two falls in my search then I won't complain. Not sure why but I have gotten goose fever. Guess I will have to go out thursday for more scouting. Thanks for the info.


----------



## UtahDodgeCummins (Oct 12, 2011)

Careful though, page 18 of the proclamation. The area known as Goshen Warm Springs WMA is closed to hunting waterfowl.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

UtahDodgeCummins said:


> Careful though, page 18 of the proclamation. The area known as Goshen Warm Springs WMA is closed to hunting waterfowl.


 :lol: that just applies to everyone who isnt a local.... or atleast thats what ive been told o-||


----------



## smokin577 (Apr 21, 2008)

The warm springs are east of where I am talking I read that in the proc and then spent a few hour doing some on scene research, I found a sportsman access point out there for hunting and some other stuff too. But the thing I really wanted to search was the area right south of Goshen and west of the warm springs might be a waste but hey I out doing something.


----------

